

Sometimes [FreeBSD] ports make me cry - baha_man
http://lulf.geeknest.org/blog/freebsd/Sometimes_ports_make_me_cry/

======
blasdel
You run into the exact same problem with almost all rolling-release systems --
FreeBSD ports, MacPorts, Gentoo Portage, etc. I think it's totally worth the
compilation annoyance, even if it does attract ricers: <http://funroll-
loops.info>

It looks like Arch Linux has solved it for most cases by having packages pre-
built for the common options when they get checked into the rolling repo.

------
joshu
FreeBSD has binary packages. Just tell it to use them.

------
dazzawazza
Doesn't PC-BSD do all the hard work for you with it's package system?

<http://www.pcbsd.org/>

------
c00p3r
FreeBSD runs well under KVM or MS Virtual Whatever-Its-Name-Today. Just
install a copy and build packages you want.

btw, /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade is your friend.

